# Chasing ducks...



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It might be a long one...

A few days ago I was out walking Elza in our park. There's 3 lakes in there one of which dogs are allowed. Although Elza loves the water once she's in it, she's very cautious getting into it. Just the beginning of this walk we went past this lake and therewears a large duck family sunbathing on the bank. Elza my 'hunting' dog was not further than 3 meters from them but she didn't even look that way.  She's coming from a show line and hasn't shown much interest in hunting so far. :-\ Meanwhile a pug Elza's best friend went after them crazy...  
So we carried on with our walk and after about 40 minutes we got back to this lake. Elza managed to get in and she brought out a couple of sticks that I threw in. Then all of a sudden she discovered the ducks and she started to swim after them further up in the lake. There's loads of water lillies are on top of the water too but ****, she didn't give a **** about those. So she swims and swims and swims. I'm starting to freak out! I know how much she can walk or run but so far all I knew she swims after the sticks then comes out then the same again. I have never saw her swimming with so much determination!!! I say to my friend what if she gets tired and gets tangled in the Lilly leafs?! I was really worried, recall went to zero. She didn't respond to the whistle whatsoever. So this duck saving the ducklings going around crazy leading Elza away from the little ones but also all over the place and she just follows it! I think it was about 10 minutes or it seemed that long! I run to the other side of the lake and got her attention and she started to swim my way but then the stupid duck swim right in front of her again and she just went after it _again_!
At one point I almost went in... 8) she seemed to go a bit lower in the water and the floating leafs were in her way! 

Have to say it was the scariest moment of my ownership of Elza! 

Of course eventually she came out like if nothing happened. 
Since then we had the same experience but I was a bit more relaxed about it. This second time she was in and out of the water for 40 minutes! She loves it! 

I know swimming is good exercise so I let her be and enjoy it while it's still warm. Is there a limit I should be aware? How long can they swim without a break?

Sorry for long story, just wanted to share it. 
I know my dog is no hunter, she shows very little drive what I can tell. My English pointer was totally different, would not stop pointing and getting into the fields.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be interested to hear what others say about limits on swimming.

Savannah scared me the same way earlier in the summer chasing a goose on a pond. Stupid goose kept getting back in front of her every time I almost had her attention. I should say smart goose. I swear the thing was purposefully taunting her trying to tire her out. Every time Savannah started to get close, it would flap its wings for a burst of speed then start another circle. I could hear Savannah whining every time. Fortunately, a grounds-tender took pity on me and drove off the goose. As soon as the goose flew away, Savannah came right back.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it really depends on how fit your V is. Riley swam for an hour straight when we were in Tahoe (well, she had little 5 minute breaks every so often) and she could have gone for at least another hour if we let her. *We* on the other hand were very tired and had to head back to the cabin after an hour.


----------

